
Ask HN: How do I promote my ICO? - leoharsha2
We(team of 3) have built a really interesting coin which we think we have a really really really cool concept.<p>Since all of our team are independent tech ninja&#x27;s and have limit-&gt;0 knowledge on marketing especially ICO marketing, we really need some ideas&#x2F;suggestions how do we can proceed?<p>PS: We already released our whitepaper and it was loved by almost everyone who read it and we are receiving complimentary emails every day.
======
jtusin
The whitepaper is key but no one reads it. It's just a checkbox that you've
written it. Focus on wins with partners, large crypto buyers, and exchanges,
and push the good news to the community. Generate HYPE is key
[http://www.chynge.net](http://www.chynge.net)

------
madamelic
I would highly advise not to call yourself "ninjas" if this isn't a scam and
is targeted at technical people.

------
Amir6
Hey, what is the best way to contact you? I may be able to help.

